
Great tool for posting HTML/CSS/JS examples online - tzury
http://jsfiddle.net/tzury/Q5FLQ/1/
======
tzury
I just realized it could be great if stackoverflow.com would integrate with
this site's API, so web development questions would get a better platform for
posting the "code/markup in question" and getting answers that way as well.

~~~
zalun
We're writing beta and there API will get more useful

------
necolas
Previous discussions about JsFiddle:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2125230>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1125200>

------
oniTony
This seems pretty amazing, but I guess there's no way around letting users
work on arbitrary JavaScript and XSS? <http://jsfiddle.net/wk7sK/>

~~~
mckoss
They could put all executed code in a cookie-less domain, that way it can't
access any private resources on your behalf (modulo XSS bugs on other sites).
This is what the Google code playground does:

<http://code.google.com/apis/ajax/playground/>

~~~
cleverjake
Man, I have never seen the code playground before. This makes using their APIs
so much easier. Thanks man

------
DTrejo
Test your node.js servers super ez (and free):

<http://jsapp.us/>

------
eterps
It would be nice if you could test CoffeeScript examples as well.

------
arnorhs
The code highlighting and indentation is pretty good. Sure beats Stack
Overflow's editing experience

------
ck2
I also like jsbin.com

------
Yansky
What does it mean by "normalized CSS"?

~~~
Groxx
From here: <http://doc.jsfiddle.net/api/post.html?highlight=normalized>, given
this:

> _normalize_css: yes or no - should normalize.css be loaded before any CSS
> declarations?_

I'm guessing it's an external CSS file, probably to enforce consistency
between browsers. Haven't looked at it, though - just assuming. "normalize" is
nowhere else in the documentation, oddly enough.

~~~
zalun
The checkbox has been just added few days ago. Before it wasn't optional. Just
written the doc [http://doc.jsfiddle.net/basic/introduction.html#normalize-
cs...](http://doc.jsfiddle.net/basic/introduction.html#normalize-css)

Docs are opensourced (<https://github.com/jsfiddle/jsfiddle-docs-alpha>)

Please file issues and requests <https://github.com/jsfiddle/jsfiddle-docs-
alpha/issues>

